# Spectacle repairs



## geoffstravels (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi All,
My wife bought two pair of glasses in the UK (they are much cheaper there now than Cyprus) but one pair the lens has become separated from the frames. Does anybody know of any optical repair centres, preferably in the Paphos area. 

Thanks


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Just try any optician, when we had a problem we wandered in to the shop and it was fixed without charge.


----------



## geoffstravels (Jun 11, 2012)

Pam n Dave said:


> Just try any optician, when we had a problem we wandered in to the shop and it was fixed without charge.


Many Thanks,

I tried this at Elian in Kato Paphos, opposite the bathing area.

The problem was the nylon retaining straps on the frameless glasses had snapped and therefore the lenses just dropped out. Specsavers if you must know. Worn only a few times and less than 2 months old!!!

20 minutes and 5Euro later all was good as new, well hopefully better.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Is it still cheap to buy specs in Cyprus now? Years ago it was but I am guessing it's not anymore?


----------



## geoffstravels (Jun 11, 2012)

*Reading glasses*



SWJ said:


> Is it still cheap to buy specs in Cyprus now? Years ago it was but I am guessing it's not anymore?


My wife had previously purchased her glasses from high street opticians in Paphos and found them to be good value.
The 'two for one' pair she now has, were bought from Specsavers in the UK for 60% the cost of one pair in Cyprus despite specifying varifocul and extra thin lenses and tinting.
Generally glasses are not the bargain they were over here, but then again not much is!!!!


----------

